# Expert commentaries: Public health experts



## Alex (16/3/15)

*The counterfactual*
What's the right thing to do? Analytical advocacy – getting beyond the rhetoric of campaigners

CommentsPosts

« Canadian dawn
The tobacco endgame – a critical review of the policy ideas »
March 6th, 2015
*Public health experts talking sense about e-cigarettes and vaping*
Public Health England recently published some excellent video commentaries on vaping and e-cigarettes by genuinely thoughtful and engaged public health experts – I have collected them here. These are intended for an English audience, but they deserve a much wider airing because they show what public health could be like if it actually approached the subject with an open and enquiring mind, regard for evidence and an attitude of humility and empathy.


*Expert commentaries*
*Professor Ann McNeill, Kings College London
Distinguishing between vaping and smoking*


*Professor John Britton, University of Nottingham
Protecting bystanders*


*Deborah Arnott, Action on Smoking and Health
Protecting children and young people*


*Professor Robert West, University College London
Supporting smokers to stop*


*Ian Gray, Chartered Institute of Environmental Health
Impact on compliance with smokefree laws & policies*


*Contrasting commentaries*
For each of the expert views put forward, a ‘contrasting view’ is presented. The contrasts are primarily about doubts or caution about hypothetical risks in most cases. In the case of Andy McEwan and Peter Astley their presentations aren’t really a contrast at all. But I think these give useful idea of the strength of argument and evidence that stands behind the concerns of some in public health.

*Cecilia Farren, GASP (a consultancy)
Contrasting view: Distinguishing between vaping and smoking*


*Andrea Crossfield, Tobacco Free Futures:
Contrasting view: Protecting bystanders*


*Professor Gerard Hastings, University of Stirling:
Contrasting view: Protecting children and young people*


*Dr Andy McEwen, National Centre for Smoking Cessation and Training
Contrasting view: Supporting smokers to stop*


*Peter Astley, Warrington Borough Council
Contrasting view: Impact on compliance with smokefree laws and policies*


----------

